# I know I haven't been around much and this is short notice, but... (transport)



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

The border collie rescue I volunteer for needs to transport 10 puppies up to Minnesota THIS WEEKEND August 7th and 8th. There would be some bottle feeding involved as they are all under 10 days old! If there is anyone that is in that general vicinity that would be willing and able to donate a few hours of driving time, please let me know ASAP. These pups are not looking like they're going to do well unless they get up with us. Let me know, PLEASE!


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

From where?


----------

